# Chasing a leak



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We are just finishing up a job at a nuke plant. Lot's of drama and trauma. I was all "ate up" as we say. I got called to go out there to tighten up a couple of p-traps. While there, we noticed water coming out from under a plumbing wall. We thought it might be a brass nipple into a drop ear 90. My partner was using channel locks to tighten it up and he split the 90. So we had to pull a couple of tiles and sweat off the 90 and sweat a new one one. I have to walk about a half mile through all the security, get into my van and drive about 10 miles to the closest hardware store. I pull in and it's closed, no electricity. I drive to the next town over and get one. Come back, sweat it on, still got water coming under the wall. The superintendant and a carpenter and me are on O.T. now, and I'm praying it's not a water pipe because we will get backcharged for their time, plus all the wall repairs that will have to be made. We still didn't find it, but the roof just got seamed, and from what I can figure, the water came thru the roof and followed my pipes down thru a plate, hit the channel and ran under the wall. I really hope so. I will post back with an update.

Jeff


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

damn, hope its the roof. Water can travel a long ways before showing itself


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Braidwood?


My uncle used to be the house nuke fitter there, but moved on because he got tired of being bored.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Hang on, you will get back charged for the costs associated with diagnosing and correcting the problem?

How does that work?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Hang on, you will get back charged for the costs associated with diagnosing and correcting the problem?
> 
> How does that work?


That's what I was wondering?:confused1:

If I am being 'backcharged' for a carpenter or whatever, I will damn well be charging it right back and then some!:w00t:


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Most of the time, 40hrs is all you're allowed for a week. Big outfits hate paying out time and a half.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Braidwood?
> 
> 
> My uncle used to be the house nuke fitter there, but moved on because he got tired of being bored.


 Big stripers and cats at Braidwood .Heidike too!I don't know how to spell it anymore,was also a great fishing lake.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Most of the time, 40hrs is all you're allowed for a week. Big outfits hate paying out time and a half.


but backcharge?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*discovered the leak*

Well,
I found the leak. It wasn't leaking yesterday under house pressure, but I pumped air in on top of the water and found it. It was one of two joints in the wall that weren't pressure tested before the sheetrock was hung. The back charging is for the patching of the holes in the walls. The good news is that the job super/carpenter foreman went a little nuts with his hammer to open the walls, so we won't pay for that. The GC and my boss had a little heart to heart. We will eat 24 hours of my labor and they will eat the patching. The GC did 7 million worth of business out there, we got a nice chunk, so we will all play nice. The upper echelons stay calm, it's us peons who get all ate up over this stuff. It's Dresden by the way. I did the CAF II plumbing at Braidwood earlier this year.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

oh, this was your own work?

ah, that makes sense.

sorry man.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It wasn't my leak, it was my partner's. Since I was the foreman, I get to take the blame, though.

Jeff


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry man!

I meant that as in, your company's work, not your own work.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

On a job of that scale you gotta just bite the bullet and make it right. I been there. No need to get fired up over little stuff. Unfortunately things happen. Glad you got it fixed. Whoever you are working for will remember you made it right without a bunch of finger poitning and bit$hing.


----------

